# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  УТ 11.4. Автоматическое перемещение опт - розница

## lmlg1

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане, переходим с 1с 7.7 (переписанный ТиС) на УТ 11.4., планируем использовать только стандартные конфигурацию, чтобы можно было без проблем обновляться. Возникло несколько вопросов, возможно ли реализовать их в стандартной управление торговлей версии 11.4?
Общее: Имеются несколько организаций, которые являются контрагентами друг другу, фирмы имеют оптовые и розничные подразделения.
Вопросы:
1.Фирма имеет два склада оптовый розничный по базе, но по факту это один склад, т.е. розничный нужен только для подключения ККМ. Как организовать автоматическую передачу, проданных через ккм товаров? 
2.Как ограничить продажу товаров отсутствующих товаров на оптовом складе через розничную ккм?
Заранее благодарен за ответы

----------


## rserge

А зачем оптовый держать склад?

----------

lmlg1 (29.11.2018)

----------


## Petr-54

1. Это у них называется настройка Интеркомпани. В документации прочтете.
2. Нельзя так делать, ничто не должно мешать рознице продавать. Потом задним числом оформите пересортицу.

----------

lmlg1 (29.11.2018)

----------


## lmlg1

Благодарю



> 1. Это у них называется настройка Интеркомпани. В документации прочтете.


Интеркомпани- продажа между фирмами или я что-то не понимаю. А у меня фирма одна склады разные(в базе), в реале один склад.

----------


## lmlg1

Благодарю за участие.



> А зачем оптовый держать склад?


Фирма торгует в основном оптом, но иногда нужно продать через кассу, поэтому и  два склада.

----------


## shestakovdmitr

звоните, расскажу. +7-906-986-6753

----------

lmlg1 (29.11.2018)

----------


## lmlg1

> звоните, расскажу. +7-906-986-6753


Итого в разговоре с Дмитрием, выяснил

1.Фирма имеет два склада оптовый розничный по базе, но по факту это один склад, т.е. розничный нужен только для подключения ККМ. Как организовать автоматическую передачу, проданных через ккм товаров? 
Есть два решения проблемы:
1.1.Оставить два склада опт и розница, торговать с розницы. Используя подписки на события при проведении документа Отчет о розничных продажах, который проводится ежедневно, подцепить обработку, которая перенесет данные из документа отчета о розн. продажах в документ перемещения со склада опт на склад розница. На складе розница нужно будет отключить контроль остатков.
1.2.Сделать один склад оптовый и оформлять розничные продажи через документ Розничная продажа по принятой выручки, выставив в нем нужный тип розничных цен. Здесь же возможно и реализовать контроль минусовых остатков, что в первом варианте невозможно.
Дмитрий, благодарю.
Форумчане, будут еще замечания или предложения по схемам?

----------


## shestakovdmitr

это обычная реализация.Безымянный1.jpg

----------

lmlg1 (03.12.2018)

----------


## shestakovdmitr

только внизу нажимаем ссылку "пробить чек", ну и понимаем что для пользователя должна быть предварительно настроена и касса и оборудование

----------

lmlg1 (03.12.2018)

----------


## shestakovdmitr

это было последнее уточнение

----------

lmlg1 (03.12.2018)

----------


## Petr-54

Я бы как попробовал сделать:

Объявил бы розничный склад виртуальным и держал бы там нулевые остатки.
Разрешил бы с розничного склада продавать в минус. Разрешить продавать в минус это самый правильный вариант.
По закрытию кассовой смены у меня на розничном складе оставались бы отрицательные остатки. Тут же гасил их Перемещением с оптового на розничный склад и снова у нас там на розничном складе отрицательные остатки.

Чем эта схема хороша - замотал отчет по розничному складу и сразу видишь есть там с остатками косяк или нет. Тот кто закрыл кассовую смену отвечает за остатки на своей смене. Замотал в начале смены отчет - убедился что все по нулям, в конце смены -- все по нулям после оформления Перемещения. Все под контролем.

У меня сейчас нет под рукой УТ11, не могу сразу глянуть настойки и как по отрицательным остаткам создать Перемещение. Если что можно простенькую обработку написать, которая создает Перемещение на основании отрицательных остатков.

Как то так.

----------


## Petr-54

Опечатка у меня вот тут  По закрытию кассовой смены у меня на розничном складе оставались бы отрицательные остатки. Тут же гасил их Перемещением с оптового на розничный склад и снова у нас там на розничном складе *отрицательные остатки*.

Надо понимать что не отрицательные остатки, а нулевые.

----------


## shestakovdmitr

в предыдущей версии (10) была возможность заполнить таблицу товаров в документе перемещение через стандартный функционал (кнопка "изменить", далее добавить из документа и выбрать нужный "отчет о розничных продажах")...
в текущей такого нет, поэтому два варианта:
1. внешняя обработка табличной части, заполнить по конкретному документу "отчет о розничных продажах" с выбором документа;
2. внешняя обработка табличной части, заполнить по всем отрицательным остаткам;

----------


## shestakovdmitr

оба варианта сводятся к обращению к программеру...

----------


## shestakovdmitr

напоследок - я программер,
по образованию - техник, программист, бухгалтер,
специализируюсь - программист 1С (ну и всякое сопровождение...)

----------


## lmlg1

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане.



> только внизу нажимаем ссылку "пробить чек", ну и понимаем что для пользователя должна быть предварительно настроена и касса и оборудование


Ссылки "пробить чек" в реализации товаров и услуг нет, может конечно потому что не настроена ккм, в связи с этим вопрос как настроить ккм в оптовом складе. В рознице понятно, через Рмк, а вот в опте никак не найду. 
Заранее благодарен за ответ.

----------


## lmlg1

> Ссылки "пробить чек" в реализации товаров и услуг нет,


 Уточнение: ссылка есть до оформления счета-фактуры. Вопрос с настройкой ккм на складе оптовом остается.

----------


## lmlg1

> ...через Рмк, а вот в опте никак не найду.


НСИ и Администрирование -> РМК и оборудование-> Подключаемое оборудование, дальше все как доктор прописал.
Создаем документ реализацию, проводим, жмем пробить чек. Если ккм настроена правильно, то получаем чек.

----------


## shestakovdmitr

вот сам себе на все и ответил )))

----------


## lmlg1

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане. Начали понемногу работать в УТ11. Возникло несколько вопросов:
1.ПРи создании документа(реализация товаров и услуг(РТУ)), автоматически не выбирается наша фирма и если сразу нажать запись, то документу присваивается номер без префикса нашей фирмы:
1.1.Как стандартными способами привязать к пользователю фирму(один пользователь работает с одной фирмой)? Привязка контрагента к фирме не подходит, т.к. все равно нужно выбирать контрагента.
1.2.Как запретить сохранять документ без выбранной фирмы?
2.Есть какая либо возможность печатать счет-фактуру(СФ) на основании Реализации товаров и услуг и при этом пробивать чек? Как я указывал выше возможна только печать одного документа либо оформленной СФ либо чека.
3.Предусмотрен ли какой либо механизм выгрузки документов в бухгалтерию предприятия(БП) с разделением управленческих документов и финансовых? Т.е. вид документа один, например реализация товаров и услуг(РТУ), но одни нужно выгружать в БП, а другие нет.
4.Есть ли возможность привязки Контрагентов пользователю на уровне прав? Т.е. с помощью RLS 1С (ограничение доступа на уровне записей и полей) можно ограничить  фирмы, категории цен и склады, но клиентов не нашел. 
Заранее благодарю за ответы

----------

